# Can't boot to SATA drives in normal mode..only legacy mode.

## exklusve

Installed Gentoo yesterday on my new box at work.

Dell Optiplex 745.   I had to set the SATA mode to Legacy to boot to the Gentoo cd.

That worked fine.   Installed Gentoo, etc etc etc, and everything is working great.  I'd like to switch to normal mode on the SATA controller for the performance gains.

I figured if I changed the SATA controller to normal mode, i would have to switch my fstab and lilo to use /dev/sda* instead of /dev/hda*.   

I did that rebooted, and got a cannot mount root file system vsync error.

Changed it back to /dev/hda*  and still got the same error.

If i change the SATA back to legacy, it works fine.

Anyone have any ideas?

uname -a output :

```
localhost ~ # uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.19-gentoo-r3 #4 SMP Tue Jan 9 09:11:57 PST 2007 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Heres the output of my lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HB/HR (ICH8/R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7183

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 71a3

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5754 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
```

Here's the SATA and SCSI portions of my .config

(i've cut some of the non-needed info to save space)

```
#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

```

anyone have any idea's on switching to normal SATA mode and still have a booting machine?   :Wink: 

thanks in advance for any help!

----------

## linumik

you also need to change /etc/fstab

----------

## exklusve

If you read above you'd see I tried that.

 *Quote:*   

> I figured if I changed the SATA controller to normal mode, i would have to switch my fstab and lilo to use /dev/sda* instead of /dev/hda*. 

 

Figured it out.

Installed Grub and go rid of Lilo. 

Works fine now.

----------

